# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  rubble pit design..

## bearessentials

hi all,
i hope this is the right place to post this..
i have recently put a shed up on my block, and before i can get the final inspection done i have to hook up the storm water....
hooking up to the house storm water system is going to be un-equitable, so after reading through the building permit i have found that i can install a rubble pit.. i have contacted the certifier and they have sent me their requirements, minimum of 1m3, 40mm aggreagte to be used, geofabric around the sides of the pit..  easy... 
my question now is, do you think the certifier will argue the dimensions of my pit...
instead of the old 1m by 1m by 1m pit, i am contemplating digging a pit 6m long by 0.5 wide by 0.5 deep, this would give me the capacity of 1.5m3...  but by my under standing would distribute water better accross my block... i have asked the certifier for there opinion and they dont seem to understand what i am trying to explain.. (i think i am dealing with a young girl straight out of high school...)
has anyone else had any experience with these type of things???
oh and for the record i am in brisbane city council...

----------


## sundancewfs

1 cubic metre is 1 cubic metre..... It shouldn't matter which way it is configured... Bear in mind though that the floor of a pit will silt up faster than the walls so a narrow deep pit in theory should be better. having said all that. using aggregate gives you about a 30% efficiency (1000 litre hole filled with ag gives you 300 litres of water space). I used Atlantis flo-tank modules, which are 98% efficient.
Have a look at our go to whoa project. At the bottom of the first page are the details of our stormwater dispersal pit. http://www.renovateforum.com/f176/ic...project-76617/
Hope this helps

----------


## bearessentials

cheers sundance, thats what i figure too. looks like you have been very busy..

----------


## Happyhome

Hi All...I need advice on how to manage storm from my roof. My home in Kenmore, Brisbane was built in the early 1970's and it slopes from the road in front towards the back, where there is a block of land which was vacant all these years until it got developed in 2009 (subdivided into 5 individual housing lots). The existing storm water from my roof runs into old clay pipes that drain out into the back. I checked with Brisbane city  and Council and they do not have any drainage plans for me to know where the pipes lead to or how deep they are buried. I have had a complaint from my new neighbour at the back that my storm water may be spilling out into his property.  
After doing much reasearch and talking to Council, it appears that the only option for me now is to redirect my roof stormwater to a rubble pit within my property. I was told that such a pit should be 4 cubic metres in volume and located 3m from the boundary. I would really appreciate feedback on the design of such a pit, and whom I could contact to construct one. Also do I need to get it ceritfied ? Any and all comments would be most welcome. Thanks all.  :Smilie:

----------

